# Before you buy that monkey chow



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Disclaimer, I am not calling anyone out, or saying anyone is intentionally spreading false information, but...

Since I work at a facility that houses non-human primates, and we have raccoons that occasionally steal, and eat both the old world, and new world primate chow. I called our Mazuri, (purina product) representative to ask about it being lethal to raccoons.
First of all, she laughed at me, and then proceeded to tell me that they get this same call several times per year. She said that there is no ingredient, or combination thereof in their monkey chow that is lethal to any mammal. She called it a wife's tale, and said the only thing it accomplishes is to sell more feed for them.
If any of you have actual proof, I encourage you to call them.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

interesting..............


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Wierd, I think a **** could eat out of most other animals bowls and do just fine.
I did see lion chow in a movie awhile back? Maybe **** dog chow? Where did you see monkey food hurting *****?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Where did you see monkey food hurting *****?


Right here on the Hunting Board, many many times.

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Wonder how many feed stores carry monkey chow?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That's funny, because I've seen it work and I have a good friend that has told his Purina rep that it works also.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Again not trying to offend anyone. We feed am awful lot of this product and our raccoons only get fatter. I have personally seen them eat handfuls with no ill effect.
I also talked to the Purina head nutrionist, and she also stated what it is non lethal to raccoons.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Does he find them dead in the feeder pen? Just curious as I have seen this on many, many hunting boards and have never seen any proof. Just curious as we hunters spend enough money on feed as it is


Pablo said:


> That's funny, because I've seen it work and I have a good friend that has told his Purina rep that it works also.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I put that stuff out around my protein stations by the bag load. I never found any dead *****. I finally got a box trap and trapped about 15 **** around each feeder. They were nice and fat from that monkey food.
It will not harm them in any way.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we had a big picnic th' other day... BBQ up a buncha brisket and trimming... all the kinfolk brought lotsa goodies. ate so much I felt like a **** filled up on monkey chow.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

He has a cattle feedyard, and the ***** are a nuisance. Every so often he has to buy some, puts it out and it will drop the population back down.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.angryman.ca/monkey.html


----------



## Dilley Monster (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not lethal, it actually isn't digestible to them so therefore clogs them up. Now you know the rest of the story........


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

JDS said:


> Disclaimer, I am not calling anyone out, or saying anyone is intentionally spreading false information, but...
> 
> *Since I work at a facility that houses non-human primates*, and we have raccoons that occasionally steal, and eat both the old world, and new world primate chow. I called our Mazuri, (purina product) representative to ask about it being lethal to raccoons.
> First of all, she laughed at me, and then proceeded to tell me that they get this same call several times per year. She said that there is no ingredient, or combination thereof in their monkey chow that is lethal to any mammal. She called it a wife's tale, and said the only thing it accomplishes is to sell more feed for them.
> If any of you have actual proof, I encourage you to call them.


JDS .... I'm not sure what kind of crazy job you have at a monkey house ... but you keep them bad boys locked up. I don't want this place to look like Bangledesh with crazy monkeys running around stealing babies and throwing poo bombs on passerbys.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> JDS .... I'm not sure what kind of crazy job you have at a monkey house ... but you keep them bad boys locked up. I don't want this place to look like Bangledesh with crazy monkeys running around stealing babies and throwing poo bombs on passerbys.


Don't worry ZD, these guys are'nt going anywhere.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The problem may be that some people feed the chow but there is actually a pre made ball or buscuit that can be purchased at the feed store. The ball/biscuit may work while the chow does not......


----------

